# Conversation and Fun > Just Conversation >  Jacqui asked  me to let everyone know ...

## GOS_Queen

that she got called up to go for hurricane relief.  She mentioned that she is expecting to be back next week.  

WTG, Jacqui ...  I'm proud of you!  

Karen  :cheers:

----------


## NavyChief

What did she get called in to do?  I was wondering if any optical support (Lions Club, etc.) would be sent down.  I know the US Navy has a mobile optical lab, but I don't know if they were mobilized to go make glasses for those that lost theirs.

----------


## GOS_Queen

NavyChief - 

Actually, I think she is getting sent down because she is a RN and midwife, not just an optical guru creating her own * mini evil empire* (as she likes to say)  ;) 



Karen

----------


## Cindy C.

I'm new here:)  I'm Jacqui's lab assistant. :Eek:  

I just recived word from Jacqui that she is in N.O. and is working around the clock. :(  Things are worse there then the media can show.  :cry:   :cry:   :cry:  

Her message stated that there is a critical need for under clothing for women and children as well as cash, of course.  She also stated that the Salvation Army sems to be the ones that need help the most right now, She is off this morning to an area south of N.O. to check things there. 

She will be alright I hope

----------


## Spexvet

> I'm new here:)  I'm Jacqui's lab assistant. 
> 
> I just recived word from Jacqui that she is in N.O. and is working around the clock. :(  Things are worse there then the media can show.    
> 
> Her message stated that there is a critical need for under clothing for women and children as well as cash, of course. She also stated that the Salvation Army sems to be the ones that need help the most right now, She is off this morning to an area south of N.O. to check things there. 
> 
> She will be alright I hope


Jacqui is quite a woman! I'm glad you stayed home - it gives the cats somebody to take care of.:)

----------


## Cindy C.

Thank you, she will be alright, I hope.

She is still talking about being in Las Vegas if possible.

----------


## Joann Raytar

> What did she get called in to do? I was wondering if any optical support (Lions Club, etc.) would be sent down. I know the US Navy has a mobile optical lab, but I don't know if they were mobilized to go make glasses for those that lost theirs.


The last time I checked there weren't any requests on the Lion's websites.

----------


## GOS_Queen

Cindy -  



Thanks for posting an update for us ...  I'm glad to hear that she is okay ...  

Karen   :Nerd:  

Ps:  Welcome to optiboard ...

----------


## Steve Machol

Thanks Cindy!  Keep in touch with us to let us know how she's doing.

----------


## Cindy C.

I just got word through the National Guard that Jacqui is back in N.O. She arrived just in time to deliver baby number 145. She'll be breifing the new teams that are going in south of N.O. I hope that then she will get some rest, but knowing her most likely not.

----------


## Jacqui

I'm back, I'm going to sleep until VEW

Jacqui

----------


## coda

Jacqui,

You inspire us all.

----------


## ziggy

Get some rest and thank you for your kindness!:)

----------


## Steve Machol

You're great Jacqui! :)

----------


## Jedi

> I'm back, I'm going to sleep until VEW
> 
> Jacqui


You deserve it.
 :cheers:

----------


## Jubilee

Take your deserved rest, and keep up the excellent work!

Cassandra

----------


## Jacqui

I'm going back after VEW

----------


## Cindy Hamlin

> I'm going back after VEW


You are much woman!   

~the other Cindy :Rolleyes:

----------

